# Kindle and airplane travel



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Do I need to do anything special when taking the Kindle on an airplane?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've flown with mine a few times with no issues, though a few have reported various physical damage problems. I would carry it with you and not let the baggage-handlers bang it around. I would recommend a decent cover for it if you don't yet have one to avoid bumping and breaking the screen. Also, if you put it into sleep mode as opposed to completely turning it off, you should make sure the wireless is turned off during takeoffs and landings.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Unless you are flying through Atlanta you can leave it in a carry-on bag when going through security.  Atlanta consistantly asks you to remove "large electronics" like kindles (despite the TSA blog telling you to leave then in your bag.)  No other airport has asked me to remove the kindle or ipad.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I've had to remove mine twice at SeaTac.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

arshield said:


> Unless you are flying through Atlanta you can leave it in a carry-on bag when going through security. Atlanta consistantly asks you to remove "large electronics" like kindles (despite the TSA blog telling you to leave then in your bag.) No other airport has asked me to remove the kindle or ipad.


I had to remove our Kindles from our bags in both Baltimore and Las Vegas this week.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Also, do NOT leave your Kindle in the seat pocket or anywhere else on the plane when you leave the plane! It is better to put it back in your bag instead.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the information, everyone.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I took mine out through security while flying from IND to Tucson and back last week.  Security was a breeze in Indy, but the TSA guy actually stepped over and thanked me for taking out my kdx.  It wasn't out of his way though, he was on his way to make my 6 YO son get his bag inspected...they couldn't see through his nice collection of rocks from the desert and mountains!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Martel47 said:


> I took mine out through security while flying from IND to Tucson and back last week. Security was a breeze in Indy, but the TSA guy actually stepped over and thanked me for taking out my kdx. It wasn't out of his way though, he was on his way to make my 6 YO son get his bag inspected...they couldn't see through his nice collection of rocks from the desert and mountains!


When I was a kid, my family would would drive to various places in the area around Tucson just to picnic, walk, and collect rocks. Many of those rocks still surround my mom's house. 

Back on topic: It is probably not a good idea to pack a Kindle in a bag that contains enough rocks that the scanners cannot see through the rocks.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Annalog said:


> When I was a kid, my family would would drive to various places in the area around Tucson just to picnic, walk, and collect rocks. Many of those rocks still surround my mom's house.
> 
> Back on topic: It is probably not a good idea to pack a Kindle in a bag that contains enough rocks that the scanners cannot see through the rocks.


Yeah, they have some nice rocks out there.

And no worries, the KDX was in a separate bag from the rocks.


----------

